# Hurting so much



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

I feel so terribly alone. Was meant to go for follow up consult with re today... had to cancel due to storm warning going around. Only seeing him on the 25th. I have all these questions... so anxious and upset and feel so alone... I am the one with all the fertility issues.. its my fault we cant get pregnant not dh's. I feel so hopeless. Why? I want a family of my own so badly. When will the hurt go away. I feel as if my body is betraying me. Wot have I done to deserve this. Its difficult to remain strong all the time... to show this brave face to everyone when inside I am hurting.This void in side cant be filled... feel so empty. Please help. I wan the pain to go away.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry you are feeling so low hunny .. sending you a big hug   you are not alone hun we are all here for you..and I know exactly what you mean as it is how I have felt since getting my BFN yesterday morning.  We have to believe it will be our day one day x 
Cat x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sending loads of big      your way hun

pam xx


----------

